# Twitch bandwidth test while being logged in



## Norbik (Apr 8, 2019)

Some time ago "*connect account*" option has been added to OBS, so you don't need to enter stream key anymore.

But for me, for a person who faces with internet connection problems pretty often, stream test option which is available for Twitch users is really important. 
I'm running test every time before I start regular stream. The problem is that I can't run test while I'm logged in OBS with my Twitch account. I have to log off and edit stream key.

Is it possible to add a checkbox or something like that so I can link my Twitch account to OBS and run test without logging off?
Some people might say that I can keep it unlinked, but if I change stream key via Twitch dashboard, it won't get synced with OBS.


----------



## macharborguy (Apr 9, 2019)

This feature was just added to OBS 23.1.0.  When you are logged in to Twitch via the Stream section of Settings, there is a checkbox marked "Enable Bandwidth Test Mode", this will enable the bandwidth test letting you stream to Twitch, not appear Live, and able to view the Twitch Inspector website with the current running test


----------



## Norbik (Apr 10, 2019)

macharborguy said:


> This feature was just added to OBS 23.1.0.  When you are logged in to Twitch via the Stream section of Settings, there is a checkbox marked "Enable Bandwidth Test Mode", this will enable the bandwidth test letting you stream to Twitch, not appear Live, and able to view the Twitch Inspector website with the current running test



It was added in update which came out after few hours after my post. Not sure if they saw my message or they planned to add such feature for a long time. Couldn't find any post about this problem from other users before.
I faced this problem straight after they released update with service integration but I was too lazy to make post about it in the same moment. They didn't implement this feature so I decided to ask about it.


----------

